# Camping vs squatting vs couchsurfing



## soapybum (Jan 15, 2012)

Just wondering...


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 15, 2012)

it seems like in some instances the line between camping and squatting is kind of blurry, no?


----------



## soapybum (Jan 15, 2012)

True, but I guess I mean indoor vs outdoor squatting


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn, I would vote for both then. My best experiences have been rural squatting, which is some combination of camping and squatting. its great to find a workable piece of land, with a building or ruins on it, and go from there. I would love to be around long enough to create a sustainable place, but when I find the right space, and the traveling bug finally dies, I'm sure the day will come.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 15, 2012)

i prefer a combination of camping / squatting. simply becuase i can do whatever the fuck i want. never stayed in a shelter before and from all of what ive heard i dont think i ever want to. and couch surfing is usually cool, but you still have to abide by someone elses rules.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jan 15, 2012)

i gotta say the camp/squat combo is hands down the best. hmmm i think i'll have a trashcan fire.

wait let me ask the owners... hey can i light a fire? (chirp chirp) ...... flame on!


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

take that back campinnn campinn squatting in the cold but overall campinggggg


----------



## hobojudah (Jan 15, 2012)

I like when a nice middle aged (sexually frustrated) mother of 2 comes up to you and offers her 20 years of cooking experience and a her warm bed to you. I really like fucking the life back into them. I hope people don't think of that as messed up, I mean, they pretty much put their pussies on a pedal stool. I'm defiantly not sexist, I just think the best sleep, is after you blow your two week old load on a woman who hasn't seen a dick (besides the pink rubber one in her top drawer) in decades.

This is a joke...for the most part. 
Actually, not really. I'm being pretty honest.

Hope nobody get's offended.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 15, 2012)

I like that camping stuff better. The roof on a squat can be pretty damn nice, though. I guess there are pros/cons to each.

@Hobojudah, I'm not offended, but my cute little niece is on here and thought you were the cat's pajamas until she read what you just wrote.


----------



## hobojudah (Jan 15, 2012)

HA. That happened only one time I swear. She was like 43, but we had mad chemistry.
So we helped each other out. I was actually going to get a house with her.
I just had to leave, like always.

To mmmmmmmmmichael's niece, 
I am motivated to say things that might push people's buttons.
I have nothing to do with felines or nightwear. 
I don't talk like that around women unless they are skanks.
Which I don't consider to be women, 
I am honestly very respectful, I just felt like being a little edgy tonight.

Blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol.


----------



## Alaska (Jan 15, 2012)

What's up with peeps on the internet trying to spell "definitely", and then end up typing out "defiantly"?

Seriously? What the fuck, bro? That's a 1st grade word. I... I don't get it.

Anyways, chyeah, camping for the most part.


----------



## hobojudah (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know Alaska. What is up? 
What is down? 
What's up with referring to one person as "peeps"
What is the definition of the word "peeps" or "chyeah"?
Don't "What the fuck, bro" me over a common misspelling of a word 
and then be a fucking hypocrite and use "words" that don't exist.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

THE SUPER BRIDGE BE THERE OR BE AN OOGLE


----------



## hobojudah (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not trying to be an asshole, but someone who has more to say about someone
misspelling a word than the actual post topic itself, is asking for it. Especially when they go
out of their way to make you feel stupid over something so simple, and end up looking like a total imbecile.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 15, 2012)

ahahhahahahaha SUPER BRIDEGEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm going with indoor camping for deep winter and outdoor camping for all the rest. However, I have found in the past the any chunk of sidewalk works just fine if I just so happen to land on it and... zzzzzzzzzz, lol.


----------



## Maxx (Jan 15, 2012)

Squat for Life! its really nice to have a house but fuck paying bills! camping is awesome too but more often then not i prefer to go home and share a bed with my girl.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 15, 2012)

Alaska said:


> What's up with peeps on the internet trying to spell "definitely", and then end up typing out "defiantly"?
> 
> Seriously? What the fuck, bro? That's a 1st grade word. I... I don't get it.
> 
> Anyways, chyeah, camping for the most part.


seriously, get the fuck over yourself!


----------



## Alaska (Jan 16, 2012)

Seriously, I'm fucking curious about the phenomenon. It's an incredibly common word. Whenever the word is misspelled, it's misspelled like that. I never see anyone spell it out like that, though, outside of the internet.

People getting offended and shit. Ridiculous.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 16, 2012)

Alaska said:


> Seriously, I'm fucking curious about the phenomenon. It's an incredibly common word. Whenever the word is misspelled, it's misspelled like that. I never see anyone spell it out like that, though, outside of the internet.
> 
> People getting offended and shit. Ridiculous.


you making a big deal outta it = redicoulous....


----------



## Alaska (Jan 16, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> you making a big deal outta it = redicoulous....



You may think I made a big deal about it, but it was merely a passing thought. Hell, it was barely two sentences. Now we're just talking about the flaws of internet communication.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Jan 16, 2012)

WELCOME TO SUPER WALL. 2 MEN ENTER ONE MAN LEAVES


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 16, 2012)

Alaska said:


> Seriously, I'm fucking curious about the phenomenon. It's an incredibly common word. Whenever the word is misspelled, it's misspelled like that. I never see anyone spell it out like that, though, outside of the internet.
> 
> People getting offended and shit. Ridiculous.


We're just nonconformist.


----------

